# Warning Photo Op



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

Came home tonight to a tragedy. Fred the Monarch Caterpillar was dead. He was on the same leaf and hadn't moved since we left him this morning (caterpillars are very active). Jill prodded him and we got no response.

Around 7:00 I went to the kitchen and there was Fred in the classic "J" shape that they go into just before the fun starts. If you look closely you can see he has spun a silk anchor that his rear claspers have a hold of. His skin is now opaque where 24 hours ago it was almost glossy. I set up the camera for macro this time with my flash and f22-27. 

I feel I've got the exposure right and I've given him plenty of head room. Big kudos to Arlon on this for helping me with my macro stuff. I've cleared the 4G card, I'm setting the camera to interval overnight, putting fresh batteries in the flash and the camera before I go to bed. If it doesn't work...blame Arlon.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

This is gonna be good....can't wait for the results. Way cool!


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

RustyBrown said:


> If it doesn't work...blame Arlon.


:rotfl: Good luck!


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

So at what interval will your camera be going off? Is this happening outside? You're leaving the camera outside unattended? Where do you live?  Seriously, this should be a great series and I'm anxious to see it. How long does their metamorphosis take? You will have to record the entire transformation now.


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

Nothing going on yet...

Awesome video on this at www.unitedstreaming.com

You have to register and it takes 5 minutes max for a free 30 day trial. Do a seach for metamorphisis, then click on insect metamorphisis, the click on segments, then on the green arrow next to pupae. I promise you it's worth the time.

James, He's sitting on our dining room table the small f/opening for great dof makes the background look dark. I'm think a frame every 3 minutes for six hours. If he is still boring in the morning I'll reformat the card, put fresh batteries in and increase the interval a little. I may have to come home for lunch tomorrow.

I'm in Friendswood by the way. You're welcome to come over, but you'll have to leave your camera behind.  This is a school project for my wife. More details later...


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

from memory... Rusty, i wonder if you might have to move your camera to the left a little. i _think_ that the monarch chrysalis hangs dead centre of that beginning sticking point. (my husband has just said that he thinks the monarch caterpillar will do a bit of bobbing around as it makes the chrysalis.)

what you have so far is a stunning close up. i'd love to show that to the kids i work with. we are currently *sighing* and watching a chrysalis of a ******** emperor moth - unfortunately for the kids there is a chance the thing won't hatch for another nine years. hmm


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*6:58 Update*

Fred has gone from the J shape to hanging almost straight up and down. Only change I notice is a small bloodied area about 1/5 of the way down from the top. I'll be changing batteries, the card and the interval to 1 minute before I leave for work Then coming home for lunch to do it again. Everything seems to have worked fine.


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

You'll have to be really fast. When they split their skin and turn into a Chrysalis, it happens in minutes.. Then final chrysalis stage within an hr or so..

Here's a good idea of the time frame for these things.

http://www.linknot.com/Magic-Garden/Monarch-chrysalis.htm Be sure to check all the pages..


----------



## Dolphin (May 21, 2004)

This is really cool. Can't wait to see the pictures.


----------



## txsnyper (Feb 8, 2007)

Dang...... I'm excited too.
I feel like a little school kid.......oooooo whats happens next.

Thanks for doing this.


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Never seen one drop straight down like that. I hope he's OK.. Arlon


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*Fingers Crossed*



Arlon said:


> Never seen one drop straight down like that. I hope he's OK.. Arlon


Yea, I'm a little concerned as well, but he was still alive and active when I left. One minute increments is the minimum time my camer will set for, so we'll just have to see what happens.

BTW the eggs on another plant hatched last night, so hopefully there will be more opportunities.


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

I think one of the video I play showed them doing that but it was a time lapse video and they were moving all over. I do not know what the intraval was.


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*Tune in tonight...*

I went home for lunch and something *very unexpected* happened. Yes, I captured it, which is why I'm not letting the cat out of the bag until I have time to show you.


----------



## yim11 (Feb 5, 2007)

This should be good!!! Looking forward to it!


----------



## my3peas (Jan 9, 2007)

Gah!! Rusty! You can't just leave us hanging like this!! 

Really, it's fascinating! Excellent exposures!


----------



## Saltwater Servitude (Mar 18, 2006)

RustyBrown said:


> I went home for lunch and something *very unexpected* happened. Yes, I captured it, which is why I'm not letting the cat out of the bag until I have time to show you.


He ran inside, stole your identity, and ordered everything in B&H's catalog???!!!

Just kidding. I'm really looking forward to this. Its got my science side all stirred up.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Everybody loves a mystery...Well played out, so far..Master Rusty..


Rich


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*Thanks for the patience...*

I came home for lunch to do my battery and card change. Fred looked exactly the way he did when I left, but he was wiggling so I thought we were close. As I was changing the card I looked over and it had started (or so I thought). He was emerging from his skin, but something didn't look right.

I began shooting about every ten seconds and then the emrging mass feel to the ground on a sticky clear thread. Fred at some point had a run in with a Tachinid Fly. These flies lay eggs on or in the caterpillar and the larvae feed on the host from the inside. What I had just witnessed was the emergence of the fly maggot and unfortunately the end of Fred.

I went back to work a left the camera shooting. Three hours later you can see in the final shot there was a second maggot that exited on the far side of the host. My sincere apologies as I had high expectations and for now you'll have to settle for these. I'm quite please with the quality of the images. The good news though is we have some newly emergent caterpillars that will be "raised" indoors. That should prevent this from happening again.


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

Eeewww. Nature is sick sometimes. I hate maggots even though I know there is a place for them. Great shots though. Take care of the others. Will you be raising the flies indoors as well? They need love too


----------



## TooShallow (May 21, 2004)

Poor Fred!!!


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Not as cool of an ending for Fred but an interesting series. I've seen the monarch series a dozen times (see my link earlier) but never seen the emergence of a tachanid if that's what it actually is. Very cool series that shows the dangers in the weed patch! Arlon


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

eewwww, Yuck. Maggots


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*I had to make a change.*

I had to move the studio. Apparently the wife has issues with maggots in the dining room. Suddenly Fred isn't so cute to her anymore. sad2sm

What's intersting for me was the timing. I was home maybe 15 minutes and after 16 hours or so it happened when I was watching. Maybe the photo gods were looking out for me.


----------



## txsnyper (Feb 8, 2007)

I would have much rather seen Fred do his own thing.
The maggots are/where VERY nasty.

Still cool photos though.


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

nature sure has a way of handing us the unexpected.

i can't wait to see the next series, Rusty. i think.

stunning photography, i have to say. the images are so filled with dimension that it had my stomach roiling. thanks for that. 

roll on the next series. rosesm


----------



## yim11 (Feb 5, 2007)

Didn't see that coming! Always interesting when Mother Nature throws that twist! But I also look forward to seeing Fred Jr. do his thing...

Thanks Rusty!


----------



## Dorado-Mahi (May 23, 2004)

COOL and disgusting at the same time. Those are some slimy, nasty looking maggots. Nice job Rusty.


----------



## Saltwater Servitude (Mar 18, 2006)

I'm with DM. Good shots. Nasty slimey but still a great piece of work to capture an ugly side of nature doing her thing.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

It one stands back and looks at your entire "series"......and cuts out all of the side commentary...you've got a hit! 

A mystery story.....with a surprise ending. You really ought to run this one by a biology teacher. It would be a good presentation to a class..I think.... 

Thanks for sharing.

regards, Rich


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

I agree with Rich, very very neat Rusty. The maggots really do look kinda gross and slimy.............but then aren't maggots gross and slimy? hehe. kudos


----------



## pelican (May 22, 2004)

Very cool, Rusty ... I've learned something new ... both about the monarch and the fly maggots. I agree with Rich ... a good biology lesson.

Bob


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*Thanks everyone....*

I'm glad you could look past the "grossness" of the scene. Jill had a hard time with it last night and felt like things were crawling on her. She's much better today and will be sharing the images with her class. You know the 5th grade boys will be loving it.


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

RustyBrown said:


> I'm glad you could look past the "grossness" of the scene. Jill had a hard time with it last night and felt like things were crawling on her. She's much better today and will be sharing the images with her class. You know the 5th grade boys will be loving it.


Where does she teach? I'll be judging a science fair at DeZavala Ele. friday.. Those are always a lot of fun. Might be able to get some kid pics with my new "killer" P&S.. (-:} Arlon

Are you keeping up with Maggie to se what she turns into too? She should pupate almost immediately (maybe in dirt?). Be interesting to see Magies life cycle too. Arlon

Interesting info link for info on he flies (photos not nearly as good as Rusty's photos):
http://www.geocities.com/brisbane_flies/TACHINIDAE.htm


----------



## MsAddicted (Jan 25, 2005)

Bummer about Fred. It would have taken a week to two for chrysalis formation, incubation and emergence. However, the fly maggot, while rather unappetizing, is really pretty interesting as well. The often unseen side of nature! (still yucky though)


----------



## my3peas (Jan 9, 2007)

Bleh! Poor Fred  I had big dreams for him! Okay, I really had dremas of you catching his awesome wings... You need to catch another, Rusty


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

I hope mine have a bit better luck..


----------



## galbayfisher (May 28, 2004)

*Alien?????*

Gee Rusty,
It was like watching a nature version of the movie "Alien!"

Yikes!!!!!!!!!


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Arlon said:


> I hope mine have a bit better luck..


Oh boy, a bunch of Freds'! sure hope they all make it to be Monarchs


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Those shots make me appreciate being close to the top of the food chain.


----------



## my3peas (Jan 9, 2007)

so do you just find these or what to they eat that I need to be planting? 

there are some orangeish/reddish cats that eat up my passifloras. They have the black 
pokey looking things on them. I can't for the life of me remember what they're called.


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*Subject matter*



my3peas said:


> so do you just find these or what to they eat that I need to be planting?
> 
> there are some orangeish/reddish cats that eat up my passifloras. They have the black
> pokey looking things on them. I can't for the life of me remember what they're called.


Christie,

Jill went to a local nursery on the advise of one of the other teachers. The plant is called Mexican Milkweed and is also referred to as Bloodflower. The eggs and Fred were already on the plants she purchased. Monarch caterpillars only eat milkweed and there are many different types. The plant in not appealing to most other animals and it's thought that may be why birds that eat these caterpillars get sick. It's a great defense mechanism, but not good enough for old Fred.

I'm sure if you killed a few frames some of the buggy people here could figure out what species your cats are.

R


----------



## my3peas (Jan 9, 2007)

Thanks Rusty! I'm going to go find some milkweed this weekend!


----------

